# What's in your saddle bags?



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

So I'm wondering what you guys keep in your saddle bags? List what you have and if its a bit odd, why. I carry these every ride since you never know when you'll need them.




Vetwrap
Antibiotic cream
Gauze pads
Ace bandage
Benadryl (Lots of ground hornets in my area)
Aspirin
Scissors
Bute
Duct Tape
Off Bug spray
Travel size sunblock
Fly mask
Water bottles
Collapsible dog bowl
Dog leash (great emergency lead rope/reins)
Rope halter
T-shirt (I dismounted ripped my shirt and let the world see the girls then had to ride home like that!
Granola bars
Tampon and pad (Girl here! Also gets asked for on all day trail rides.)
Coggins papers
My horses ride either in a rope halter, or with a halter under their bridles, and a lead rope is attached to my saddle for tying up quickly. I carry my cell phone in my pocket. 



My dog always rides with me and he has my name/number/address on his collar, and my horses have it attached to their saddles via a dog tag. 





So what about you guys?


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Small First aid kit

Several bottles of water

Several packs of Nabs

Couple cans of potted meat

Several strips of leather

Hoof pick

Rain poncho

Benadryl/Aspirin/Aleve/Tylenol


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Living in the city, riding my now ancient pony on manicured trails, I have a knife, some personal cleansing items in case I have to have a potty break, (it's a river area, you are supposed to keep it clean) the phone numbers of the park rangers, and my cell. Yes I used to keep it on me, but my rides are so short now and my horse so dependable, and it just never was comfortable.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

In my saddle bag: 
First aid kit including vetrap, a few squares of sterile dressing, antibiotic cream
Hoof pick
Knife
Pocket saw
Latigo strips
Rope halter and lead if I don't have a get-down on the horse already
Granola bars and or dried jerky

On me:
Medic alert bracelet
Cell phone

I also have a canteen for water which I attach to my horn.

Soon going to be carrying a hand gun as well.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Trail riders should consider riding with split reins and not knotted together. Less chance of a loose horse getting caught up on a branch or bush and not being able to get free. A couple of good strong boot laces, a small mirror and a small magnifying glass are essentials. A mirror can be used to signal for help if out of cell range. A mag. glass can start a fire if you need to boil water or cook as long as the sun is shining.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Nobody carries a compass? I carry a leatherman, compass, beverage and munchies on day rides. Longer and more rigorous rides including areas I am not familiar with I carry more medical stuff.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

The trails I ride are surrounded by highways on all four sides with smaller logging roads or neighborhood roads scattered about. I'm not out in some 80,000 acre forest with no roads to be found. 

Now if I were to trek over to the Apalachicola National Forest in Tallahassee then I would have a compass packed in the bag. I am not familiar with that place or the roads going in and about of it. I would also have a few more items on my list for the bags.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

Depends where I am riding and for how long but generally ; Duct tape, multi-tool, first aid kit, Katadyn portable water filter, collapsible water bucket (fabric), paracord, vinyl rain poncho with grommets (can double as a small shelter from sun or rain in a pinch), walkie talkie w/weather radio and compass, power/granola bars, water bottle, lighter.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Large diapers work well for leg/foot wounds.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I carry:


 2 rolls of vetwrap (in their original packaging or else they become a solid unusable wad)
 roll of elastikon
 diaper
 roll cotton
 sterile non-stick pads of varying size
 non-sterile 4X4 gauze (all bandaging supplies are in multiple bags to keep dry)
 pair of mosquito hemostats (my mare severed an artery on trail one, I had nothing to clamp off the bleeder with and instead had to pressure bandage. unlikely to ever happen again, but I am prepared if it does)
 bandana
 duct tape
 roll of electric tape
 baling twine
 zip ties
 multi-purpose tool (knife, hoof pick, screwdriver, etc)
 small flashlight
 easyboot glove
 pack of tissues
 rain poncho
 chapstick
 human drugs (advil, tylenol, meclizine)
 camera
 2 water bottles
 
my cell phone is always on me.

feel like I am forgetting things, but that is off the top of my head.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I always have a bandaid in my wallet. In the cantle bag I keep, matches, space blanket, hoof pick, usually a couple granola bars and individually wrapped pieces of jerky. and a couple bottles of water. I will add for each trip perishable items like apples, cheese, sandwich


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

One thing I always carry that hasn't been mentioned is a silk pilot's scarf. (The sort that are about 6 ft long and 8-10 inches wide.) When it's not keeping my neck warm on cold days, it folds up very small, and I keep it in a baggie in the pack. Useful as a wrap/splint for breaks or sprains (voice of experience there), or to hold a pressure bandage in place. Strong enough to use as emergency rein, lead rope, or tie...


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

In a little leather fanny pack I carry even on short rides is

waterproofed matches
a lighter
bailing twine
expired copy of my drivers license
a map of the snowmobile trails
a cheater stirrup so that I can mount if the stone walls and stumps fail me.
several fishing hooks and a little line. If I get dumped way out I could be there a while so I can make a fire, catch something to eat. Even make a snare.
Cell service is more out than in but I carry it anyhow. Might get lucky.

Still leaves room for a bottle of water and a light lunch if I feel it's needed. All the streams are drinkable in the area except around the beaver ponds. I'm also aware of what plants are edible. May not like them very much but edible.

Besides, a meal of native trout and fiddleheads is probably better for me than anything from the grocery store.

Wooden matches don't wick up moisture like the cardboard and with a thin coat of nail polish on them can survive a drop in a puddle just fine.

Since I'm alone nearly all the time I also leave my starting route on facebook. More likely my daughter will see it there and a few neighbors will check on me as well. Gives them a starting point should a big red horse go flying by without a rider.


----------



## Luv equins (Oct 10, 2014)

Strike anywhere matches
Flash light
Little grain
Bailing twine


----------



## lsdrider (Jun 27, 2012)

In saddle bag(s):
water*
food*
grain* (30+ mile rides)
ammo*
toilet paper
carrots
hoofpick

On me:
phone
wallet
knife 
pistol

*Quantities vary with length and conditions of the ride


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

no one said chocolate! what's up with you guys?


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> no one said chocolate! what's up with you guys?


We've discovered that chocolate melts :-( 

Though I do often carry some of my homemade fruit leather. Humans think quince is the best, though the horses seem to prefer the pear.


----------



## lsdrider (Jun 27, 2012)

My trail mix has M&M's in it, does that count?


----------



## Cindyg (Jan 12, 2009)

A water bottle, a snack, a hoof pick, a spare halter. That's it. My phone is on my body, and I ride in a group, so I'm not likely to be stranded far from home.

The copy of a driver's license is a fantastic idea.

And I do keep a mounting device attached to my saddle.

Oh, I forgot. I recently added this in case of a pee emergency. Don't laugh.

Duct tape is also a great idea. 

Good thread.


----------



## AlabamaBelle (Feb 27, 2013)

Cindyg said:


> Oh, I forgot. I recently added this in case of a pee emergency. Don't laugh.


What a great idea! Guys don't know how easy they have it... it can be very difficult for us! :lol:


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

Basically everything I have in my day bag for a day hike or an overnighter I just move into my saddle bags. All my stuff is in individual pouches organized by uses so it's pretty easy to keep things together and even in the bags. 

On my person:
A knife
A ferro rod with petroleum jelly soaked cotton balls in a small pill zip Lock baggie
Ussually in my wallet. 

In my bags:
Hoof pick
Another knife(usually more robust than the folder on my belt)
My fire kit( several means of making fire)
Nalgene full of water
A small first aid kit. 
Duct tape
A diaper
Baby wipes
Multi tool
Compass
Map if I have one for the area
An 8'x6' back packers tarp( with cordage to hang it. )
A small steel boiler with a nestling cup. ( tea bags and honey packs inside the boiler)
Some snacks( jerky, honey roasted peanuts,Clif bars)
Hoof pick
Leather awl and dental floss with heavy needle.

Weather dependant
Poncho
Extra insulation g layer
Extra socks

It looks like a bunch of stuff but it all weighs about 8 pounds and fits in my bags nicely.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't even have saddle bags but should probably think about getting some. Yesterday I carried my cell phone in my pocket and that's it. You guys are making me look bad and also encouraging me to be better prepared.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Rain Shadow said:


> So I'm wondering what you guys keep in your saddle bags? List what you have and if its a bit odd, why. I carry these every ride since you never know when you'll need them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the idea about the dog tags with all of your info attached to the saddles. I'm going to do that.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

I can finally say I have a cantle bag&#55357;&#56836; and it has a small first aid kit in it, a lead rope and some vet wrap.


----------

